# Audio Hijack Pro with Skype on Mac OS 10.6



## carbkill (Oct 24, 2010)

I am new here and hope that I can get some help from you.

I started podcast with an 2009 iMac 3.06 GHz, 4 GB RAM, Mac 10.6.4 I use Audio Hijack Pro to record interviews through Skype. So far, I have used the default setting of Audio Hijack Pro 2.9.7. After 19 sessions, I was told by my producer that my voice was badly recorded. Then I found out there has been an audio latency on my voice recording through a Blue Snowball USB microphone. I use a Sennheiser headphone for monitor and prevent the output duplication. In the interviews, my voice was synchronized without latency. 

Could any of you tell me how I should set up Audio Hijack Pro correctly to record the soundtrack without audio delay of my voice from the external microphone. BTW, I found out that using the built-in microphone seemed causing no audio latency of my voice.

Thanks. http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/icons/icon_smile.gif

Robert


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you plugged a mic into the mic jack on the Mac and tried that? USB mics in general can have this issue.


----------



## carbkill (Oct 24, 2010)

sinclair_tm said:


> Have you plugged a mic into the mic jack on the Mac and tried that? USB mics in general can have this issue.


Yes, I tried to use the built-in mic, which had no audio latency. Since you mentioned that, while I still want to know the proper setting for Audio Hijack Pro, I am going to find a connector cable with male USB type-B and 3.5 mm audio jack. Do you think this would work?

I am also thinking about get a headset with a pair of 3.5 mm stereo jacks and a iMiC to provide preamp. Do you think this would work too?

Thanks.

Robert:wave:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

THe problem with going from USB to mini-phono is that USB is powered, and phono isn't, and USB mics need power. You're best off just getting a mic that has a mini-phono jack on it to begin with. But before spending any more money, open Garageband and have it record with your USB mic to see if there is any delay issues.


----------



## carbkill (Oct 24, 2010)

sinclair_tm said:


> THe problem with going from USB to mini-phono is that USB is powered, and phono isn't, and USB mics need power. You're best off just getting a mic that has a mini-phono jack on it to begin with. But before spending any more money, open Garageband and have it record with your USB mic to see if there is any delay issues.


Since my iMac does not have the power for the audio input port, I still have to have a preamp in order to power the analog mic for the purpose. I agree with you that I'll be best off with a mini mic (with a preamp device.) So, I am going to find a preamp device and use an old mini mic and try to see if it works. 

By any chance, do you know where I can find a connector between the Blue Snowball's female USB type-B and the female phono jack or, in other words, a cable with a male USB type B and a male audio 3.5 mm jack?

Thank you very much.

Robert :wave:


----------



## carbkill (Oct 24, 2010)

carbkill said:


> I thought about iMic for preamp. Now, I found out that iMic is not exactly an preamp for mic. Rather, it preamp a mic and send the input through a USB port to the computer. This simply defeat the purpose of avoiding mic input through USB. The most inexpensive one is TUBE preamps. I guess I just have to try it.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Robert :wave:


----------

